# Anno 2070 speichert nicht mehr ab



## ein_typ (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

(ich habe denselben Thread schon im Anno-Unterthread erstellt, da hier aber keine S** reinzuschauen scheint, poste ich es hier nochmal)

Anno 2070 hat seit gestern plötzlich angefangen, nicht mehr zu speichern, wenn ich das per Menü versuche, kommt zwar die "Spiel gespeichert" Rückmeldung, aber weder im Spiel noch im Spielstandordner ist dieser zu finden; wenn ich einen vorhandenen überschreibe, ist dieser weg.

Wenn ich per F5 schnellspeichere, zeigen sich, zufällig variierend, drei Verhaltensweisen:

1. Es passiert garnichts; das Spiel läuft unterbrechungslos weiter, auch mehrmals hintereinander

2. Es kommt die "Ich speichere grade lieber Spieler )" Unterbrechung, die Rückmeldung kommt, aber auch dieses Mal existiert der Stand nicht

3. Dasselbe wie 2., aber es kommt keine Rückmeldung (ist wohl die ehrlichere Variante )

Ich konnte nichts ähnliches im Internet finden, hatte irgendjemand das Problem, und mir sagen, wie es zu lösen ist? Am besten fände ich es natürlich, wenn das ginge, ohne das Spiel schließen zu müssen, das grade noch läuft, aber nicht weitergespielt wird, um den Frust zu begrenzen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

EDIT: Es ist vielleicht hilfreich, wenn ich sage, dass das Spiel auf der Festplatte, und die Spielstände auf der SSD gespeichert werden, vielleicht ist das das Problem?


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Juni 2014)

Vorhandene Savegames sichern, und Spiel mal neuinstallieren.
(Kann durchaus sein dass es Workarounds gibt, aber das ist vermutlich umständlicher
als das Spiel einfach neu zu installieren)


----------



## Trepok (28. Juni 2014)

Blöde Frage: Hast du im Menü fürs Laden auch alle Spielmodi angekreuzt/ Häckchen gesetzt?
Ging mir auch mal so bei nem Endlos-Spiel und ich dachte nur F*** wo sind meine Spielstände?
Ich erstelle neben der Auto-Speicherung auch manuelle Speicherpunkte, also übers Menü und Selbstgewähkten Namen für den Spielstand.


----------



## ein_typ (28. Juni 2014)

Ja, habe ich.


----------



## ein_typ (28. Juni 2014)

Aus irgendeinem lassen sich UPlay und Anno nicht deinstallieren:
"Programme und Features

Bei der Deinstallation von Uplay ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Möglicherweise wurde es bereits deinstalliert.

Möchten Sie Uplay aus der Liste der Programme und Features entfernen?"

Diese Meldung kommt in der Systemsteuerung, beide Sachen sind aber da und lassen sich nicht entfernen; wenn ich in UPlay unter Anno auf "Uninstall" klicke, passiert garnichts.

EDIT: Selbiges gilt für alle anderen UPlay Spiele


----------

